
Novel fridge cools with sound - chaostheory
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/2543085.stm
======
BigZaphod
Sounds cool!

(sorry... had to be done.)

I wonder if this means they could be made smaller? It seems like the
compressor motor and such take up a fair bit of space in current
refrigerators. Maybe smaller cooling machinery could mean smaller appliances
with equal storage volume. And, perhaps ironically, maybe they'd be quieter,
too.

------
machrider
I'd love to know how the efficiency of this refrigerator compares to a typical
household unit.

Edit: Here's Wikipedia on the subject:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoacoustic_hot_air_engine#E...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoacoustic_hot_air_engine#Efficiency_2)

